# Kitty Transport US to UAE



## scrmngabdhab (Nov 1, 2013)

We're in process of moving over to AD and we have a good understanding of the paperwork and who to connect with in AD re: pet transport (we're good there and thank this forum for that!). 

One question that keeps coming up is: do we break up the trip for the cats with a layover in Amsterdam (with KLM), or best to do it one shot, even though it's going to a very long trip for them. 

Also, if we go the direct route - Emirates or Etihad? Thoughts? 

Finally, anyone handle the US portion themselves directly with an airline? (versus pet transport company)?

So many experienced expats here, I'm totally new to this. All advice/insights welcome and appreciated.


----------

